# Is everyone on ironmagforums a supplement rep?



## SoCalLifter (Jan 22, 2012)

It seems like i cant get honest reviews on "supplements" bought on online pharmacies. I heard good things about MG ,AW, and NG. I'm thinking of going with MG for a couple reasons.anyone got input?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 22, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*SoCalLifter* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## SoCalLifter (Jan 22, 2012)

sorry if its wrong forum


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jan 22, 2012)

Just have to sift through the posts.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 22, 2012)

Welcome to the board


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jan 22, 2012)

OrbitNutrition said:


> Just have to sift through the posts.



What he said ^^^^


----------



## Robalo (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm not a supplement rep 







Welcome


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 22, 2012)

It sure does feel like everyone is sometimes.


----------



## charley (Jan 22, 2012)

.......chill out 'socal'..........i'm on a bunch of these sites.....i have more fun on this site than any other......the dudes are crazy and the chicks are smokin'.....and i ain't selling squat........................

..welcome.........charley


----------



## Robalo (Jan 22, 2012)

SoCalLifter said:


> feel free to PM me , i want to know which supplement site is g2g



There are some good sponsors, take a look around, see the feedback and make your choice.


Easy


----------



## Hambone38 (Jan 23, 2012)

The more reps the easier to get help. Welcome


----------



## Dath (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !


----------



## tballz (Jan 23, 2012)

What I don't get is that these 'board reps' go on these threads and talk shit to people.  Not professional at all...makes whatever company they are representing look horrible.


----------



## charley (Jan 23, 2012)

tballz said:


> What I don't get is that these 'board reps' go on these threads and talk shit to people. Not professional at all...makes whatever company they are representing look horrible.


 

...Welcome to Ironmagazine........


----------



## Hayseed (Jan 24, 2012)

Welcome to the forum homie! No not everyone is a rep. You gotta filter through who's feeding lines of crap and who isn't. There is alot of good info on here and it all starts with flowing through the site, it takes awhile but there is cool people that are more than happy to help you! Good luck!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 8, 2015)

Yep


----------

